# Rolling Road



## dslinick (Nov 7, 2018)

I have been looking for a rolling road test track for an Aster/Accucraft project that I am about to embark on. I have'nt found anything made in the U.S. Anyone have a recommendation?

Thanks


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

get a bunch of skateboard bearings and some 1/4 bolt and nuts and a l shaped aluminium strip and you re in business!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

dslinick said:


> I have been looking for a rolling road test track for an Aster/Accucraft project that I am about to embark on. I have'nt found anything made in the U.S. Anyone have a recommendation?
> 
> Thanks


Several suppliers make/made rolling road wheel supports. These are Accucraft AP28-301













I have a set of similar Aristocraft rollers.


----------

